# Nature Thyroid - Weight Loss



## Norton120 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hello there, I am new to thyroid issues and this forum both.... although looking back at the last many years, I believe my thyroid has been a problem for 6-8 years, wow! So, I had the blood test, my levels were a mess and my doc put me on Nature Thyroid at the lowest dose, I noticed within 3 days a huge change in my energy in the afternoons, and had some unusual experiences that first month, (I had a full week of being so hot I could barely stand still!), this passed and my temperature returned to a normal range.

However, zero weight change. I had my blood tested again at the 8 week mark, and the thyroid was still not balanced, and so we doubled my dose, I am now at 65mg, only about 3 weeks into this new dosage, will be having another blood test at 8 weeks. Finally my question! ..... what should I expect for weight loss? To understand the question: I spent 7 months this year being incredibly dedicated to exercise, 4 days a week very rigorous, not one pound change. I then did a two week smoothie super healthy diet. Not ONE pound change. Went to my doc and said HELP! My eating is very healthy, and so there had to be another reason with all my dedication I wasnt losing weight. Thus the thyroid discovery. But, no weight change still and I am just a bit discouraged, and wondering what I should expect? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Norton120 said:


> Hello there, I am new to thyroid issues and this forum both.... although looking back at the last many years, I believe my thyroid has been a problem for 6-8 years, wow! So, I had the blood test, my levels were a mess and my doc put me on Nature Thyroid at the lowest dose, I noticed within 3 days a huge change in my energy in the afternoons, and had some unusual experiences that first month, (I had a full week of being so hot I could barely stand still!), this passed and my temperature returned to a normal range.
> 
> However, zero weight change. I had my blood tested again at the 8 week mark, and the thyroid was still not balanced, and so we doubled my dose, I am now at 65mg, only about 3 weeks into this new dosage, will be having another blood test at 8 weeks. Finally my question! ..... what should I expect for weight loss? To understand the question: I spent 7 months this year being incredibly dedicated to exercise, 4 days a week very rigorous, not one pound change. I then did a two week smoothie super healthy diet. Not ONE pound change. Went to my doc and said HELP! My eating is very healthy, and so there had to be another reason with all my dedication I wasnt losing weight. Thus the thyroid discovery. But, no weight change still and I am just a bit discouraged, and wondering what I should expect? Thanks for any input.


Hi and welcome. When you are euthyroid, you will then lose the weight you desire. This may take a few more months of titration w/ your Nature Throid.

Stay the course w/ your diet. It "will" happen.


----------

